# Read This~!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dear Habanophiles,

With the recent influx of newer members "coming of age", we've been seeing an inordinate amount of mistakes and oversights with regards to the rules of this section. In the past two weeks alone, the moderators have had to 'fix' nine posts/threads, wherein photos and mentions were made of specific vendors and shipping methods.

It's like pulling teeth to get members to read rules and stickies in any forum, let alone this one. However, reading them, ALL of them, is the expectation for membership in the Habanos Forum. It's not optional, nor negotiable. 

Those of you having been here long enough well know that we look at punitive moderation as painful and as a last resort. However, given the frequency of recent infractions, we are left with no choice.

Therefore, going forward, we will no longer continue to 'turn a blind eye' to such matters and simply 'fix' the malfeasance. Instead, the first infraction will be 'awarded' naughty points and the second will be met with a demotion, disallowing the user access to the Habanos Forum, WTS/WTB/WTT Forums, as well as the Bombing Forum. In effect, members will be returned to "New Puffer Fish" status and will have to "re-earn" these privileges, through another 90 days and 100 posts. Additionally, the points garnered in breaking the rules of this forum will be treated as any other. They will expire in the normal fashion, but they will also accumulate. Should additional infractions occur, it could mean loss of membership.

We, as a mod team, don't like this one bit, but are sadly been left no choice. So, do yourself a favor and read ALL the rules and ALL the stickies, before posting here.

Thanks for reading this one,

Your Mod Team


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good reminder Don.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Better make it a sticky so everyone can just skim through it! :nono:




.......oops, was that my inner voice typing outward?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It is pretty easy to follow the rules...just do what they tell you.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Better make it a sticky so everyone can just skim through it! :nono:
> 
> .......oops, was that my inner voice typing outward?


I will eventually, but the problem is, no one reads rules and stickies, unless it's something that addresses something they're immediately interested in. As such, it's got a much better chance of being read as a normal thread, for the time being.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Should have titled it, list of Habanos retailers or get your Habanos from these guys. Thanks for the reminder Don.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

sligub said:


> Should have titled it, list of Habanos retailers or get your Habanos from these guys. Thanks for the reminder Don.


Lol. That would have done the trick, Ross!

Hell, I've been here for years and managed not to get canned. If I can do it, surely most others can? :tease:

Thanks Mod Squad!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Don, sounds like a very fair policy to me.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

So where do I ask for the free shipping codes for Cyber Monday? :smoke:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well done Mod Team :thumb:


:bump2:


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I appreciate the reminder and although I have read the rules in the past and just re-read them one of my post was changed, but it didn't violate the rules? I did reply to the mod who sent me a pm, but didn't get any clarification at all on why my post was changed. I understand the need to be vigilant and enforce the rules, but I think you need to add a few lines of clarification to the rules because had I know what I was writing would have violated them I definitely would have thought twice about it. 

On a side note I just read an article about a man in my area who decided to trim the shrubs on his street because the city didn't bother for months. He was arrested and charged with a felony. To make matters worse the DA is moving forward and is trying to prosecute him for the crime. Yes for trimming shrubs.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Don! Here's hoping people read this (and comply). :thumb:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Need bump!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ha... That's awesome! I like it...


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Seems fair enough! Works for me! :ranger: :wink:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a premature puffer fish  lol just because I cant get on here very often but its sad to see that people wouldn't use common sense and not post sources  anyway hope this issue has resolved itself since its been a few months since this post :0


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, cool. I JUST got here, and I'm gonna start by reading everything stickied, and then some!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Redwyvern said:


> Ok, cool. I JUST got here, and I'm gonna start by reading everything stickied, and then some!


Ditto, I waited forever for this now I want to make sure I don't get sent back to the kiddie table.


----------

